# Hard hits



## RudyMaart (2/9/15)

Is it normal for there to be a kinda hard sharp taste of the juice in the back of the throat after a hit? It isn't actual juice that comes but it is a similar taste sting to liquid on the tongue


----------



## Ashley A (2/9/15)

All dependant on so many factors like setup, build, wattage if regulated, wick material, nicotine concentration, airflow, and the liquid itself. 

Have to play around until you find your sweet spot. I'd try the liquid in different atties first as I usually find a preference for different juices that match to certain atties for me. The easiest thing would be to play with the airflow. Greater airflow usually reduces flavour concentration. Wattage is also an easy adjustment if you using a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

RudyMaart said:


> Is it normal for there to be a kinda hard sharp taste of the juice in the back of the throat after a hit? It isn't actual juice that comes but it is a similar taste sting to liquid on the tongue


Hey Rudy, is there a popping/crackling sound when you fire the device? If so it could be spitting tiny droplets of hot juice onto your tongue. Either that or your nic may be too high.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (2/9/15)

sounds like those boiling comets that shoot off of the coil.


----------



## RudyMaart (2/9/15)

@BumbleBee @Ashley A @Sprint I am using a Twisp Edge... And I get the impression that this is probably the worst quality of devices. It is spitting a lot of liquid out at times. There is a crackling and popping often. The nic is the twisp standard of 18mg. I am regulating the voltage to get me to a sweet spot so now, what works for me is the maximum setting on my device. Is there any way I can reduce this effect?


----------



## stevie g (2/9/15)

the only way to reduce spitting is mixing in Glycerin (VG) but it will not totally eliminate it. Vg only juice doesn't spit at least not in comparison to the thin high PG mixes.

I imagine 18mg is one helluva throat hit. Maybe mix one part juice with one part vg to come out at 9mg Nic.


----------



## Ashley A (2/9/15)

Give @Sprint's idea a try. Will help with reducing the strong flavour as well. 

You can get Dolly Varden VG from Dischem or Makro for under R10.


----------



## RudyMaart (2/9/15)

@Ashley A will this make the actual flavour of my juice less pronounced as well? Cz i like my flavours


----------



## shabbar (2/9/15)

unfortunately vg does mute flavor a bit , you can try filling half your tank with your juice and topping up with vg to get a more or less idea.

i usually water down juice that's too harsh with the ratio 8ml juice and 2ml vg its trial and error and boils down to personal preference as taste is very subjective


----------



## RudyMaart (3/9/15)

So I replaced the coil and wick of my device and it vapes much better now, no spitting and airflow was also improved. Which brings me to my next. How often then do the average coils and wicks need to be replaced and which is the longest lasting and what are the draw backs of the long lasting ones


----------

